# 2nd Viv: 20g Riccia growth before and after



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Started this tank in early Feb 2010, excuse my photography skills, some shots were from an iphone.

First set up:



















Some growth:










And more....










Now:




























Some random shots:




























It's currently housing 4 leucs. The java moss has really filled in nicely on the background, I can't wait for the creeping fig and anubias to grow in.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet job! That looks like really good growth for only a month or two. Are you going to put more plants in? It looks great right now aesthetically but the frogs might enjoy another plant or two on the left side (I don't keep leucs, so just a guess!). If they spend a lot of time hiding it usually helps to add more density and hiding spots. That just, like, my opinion though, man.

Anyway, awesome job, that tank looks amazing!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you just hand misting or do you have a mist system hooked up to it?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

looking good shish, that grew in nice.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

What amt of lighting / misting are you doing for that? My Riccia sucks. lol.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

awesome im thinking of putting some riccia in my tank but cant find a good seller. any recommendations. And how often do you mist?


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Kyewell: yes, I do plan on putting more plants in on the left side. It seems like the leucs don't have much hiding spots, but there are all kinds of nooks and crannys they chill in on the cork bark background. 

The lights are just standard home depot day time lights I put on an exo Terra hood fixture, nothing special. To me it doesn't seem like lighting makes much of a difference for riccia, the key is misting. 

When I first set tank up, I was misting as much as I could several times a day. I basically made sure the riccia was wet at all times. Now adays I only
mist every other day and it's doing just fine. All was done hand misting by the way.


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Chris, I got my riccia from a local aquarium guy. Look at some aquarium forums in your area, those scaper guys usually have tons of riccia they need to get rid off.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Good job on the riccia, I bought a bunch last month and it's failing miserbaly in my tank.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks awesome... I love that carpeted look


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Lovely carpet effect, it definitely has a place in a properly designed set up. How is the java moss doing on the back wall, was it grown emersed before you got it? I've got a bit in my water feature and was thinking about trying some on the cork wall but I don't know how it'll do.


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Yup, it was immersed when I got it. I bought it at an aquarium store. It's actually done extremely well on the cork bark.....even better than the Riccia. I just shoved it into the cracks and it's at least tripled in size. It's stuck itself on the cork bark and anything else around it. Just make sure it stays nice and moist.


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds good, I've put some of the moss from my water section onto the cork so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ramos93352 (Apr 8, 2008)

Realy nice growth; mine had a hard time transitioning because my terrarium was just slightly dryer than the tank I had it in previously before I got the glass for the top. This kind of makes me want to try it again


----------

